# of Anton



## Anton (Feb 7, 2011)

All the pictures i had were old, so i took a new one for you people!


----------



## Gypsy85 (Sep 23, 2010)

Nice









I like your cap! Unfortunately, I cannot wear hats. Look compeltely silly with them







, but yours suits you perfectly!


----------



## Fly (Feb 8, 2011)

well you look normal to me what ever that is hehe,hope your keeping well as u can


----------



## Anton (Feb 7, 2011)

Fly said:


> well you look normal to me


Thanks, i think. XD


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Cute


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

insaticiable said:


> Cute


Cute indeed.


----------



## Anton (Feb 7, 2011)

insaticiable said:


> Cute indeed.


I thank thee, loveliest of ladies.


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

Two of my close friends have caps like that...


----------

